# Kids Books on Eee Tablet via Nook App?



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

I own a kindle, ADORE my kindle... but recently my family purchased an Eee pad transformer tablet with hopes of using it for movies during long driving trips and childrens books since teh nook color came out way after I bought my kindle.  But I can't get it to work.  Downloaded the free elephant book and it won't work.  Anybody else here happen to have one and know if these work on this tablet?  I can read other books via the nook app, but not this one kids book.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I am going to do a research, i would let you know soon.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Shadowraven said:


> I own a kindle, ADORE my kindle... but recently my family purchased an Eee pad transformer tablet with hopes of using it for movies during long driving trips and childrens books since teh nook color came out way after I bought my kindle. But I can't get it to work. Downloaded the free elephant book and it won't work. Anybody else here happen to have one and know if these work on this tablet? I can read other books via the nook app, but not this one kids book.


So I looked around and what format is the book in? I may have an idea.


----------

